# Suggest Free HDD Partition Recovery software.



## PraKs (Jan 26, 2011)

Friends,

Relative of mine formatted WD HDD of 1 TB unknowingly. It had around 5 partitions. It got formatted by Windows default format tool & was never overwritten luckily.

I am looking for software to install on Windows 7 which can recover all these partitions by connecting this formatted HDD 

Few questions,
- If partitions are recovered, will it have "ALL" the data in it ? Or again I need to run Data recovery tool to recover individual files. 

Few free tools Google Suggested
EASEUS Partition Recovery 5.0.1 - Website says it will Recover accidentally deleted partition but will NOT recover files from deleted & lost partition.
EASEUS NTFS partition data recovery

Please suggest a FREE tool which can recover complete partition with all types of files & files above 1 GB in size.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 26, 2011)

you can find out about data recovery softwares at
techsupportalert.com
its a good site

but i don't think you can get any free data recovery softwares which recover >1Gb

google "PHOTOREC"


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

try recuva for recovering data

partion - use the one you found

both are freeware,search Google for download


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 26, 2011)

please please dont use Recuva
it is crap
as i said earlier "Photorec" may be your only hope
google it


----------



## PraKs (Jan 26, 2011)

PhotoRec is the tool for Digital Picture only right ? I need to recover all kind of files.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 26, 2011)

Photorec can recover anything


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

PhotoRec free software?


----------



## PraKs (Feb 1, 2011)

Guys,

What I am thinking is if I can use a tool & recover whole partition then will it recover all the files in that partition too ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2011)

Use Easeus Data Recovery app - it's very good and I've recovered vanished partion with this one 2-3 times and it kept all data intact only catch is it's not freeware !


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2011)

best paid app like you want according to me-

Stellar Data Phoenix Recovery.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2011)

Cristopher said:


> IS Easeus Data Recovery is very good topgear???
> Actually, I also want to have a nice Data recovery app...
> NO matter's free or I've to purchase that...
> But I just want a complete application..
> ...



As I've told you before I've used this and it's the best data/partion recovery app according to me - saved my precious data 2-3 times and I just love this app.


----------



## tuilo (Feb 5, 2011)

hello 
to recover whole partitions i would suggest Testdisk Testdisk recover partitions

to recover deleted files i would suggest PC Inspector File Recovery:
restore deleted files
both Tools are free of charge

for some other recover tools take a look at:
free Datarecovery Software


----------



## PraKs (Feb 6, 2011)

Mods,

remove the spammers please 

Only Real users please reply..


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2011)

^^ tuilo post though referring to a single website it can't be called a spam post.

@ *tuilo* - Edit your post and if possible post original webpage link of those apps.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 7, 2011)

@topgear
Will free version able to recover file size of above 1 GB ?

Its of no use checking posts of people with less then 3 posts in forum. Most are spammers


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2011)

I have not used a trial version of that app but if the trial version has 1GB restriction then I think it's can't be done.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 10, 2011)

Is there anyone who used software - Find & Mount ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2011)

I have not used it but it looks to be a good and easy to use app but the free version has speed limitation for scanning and does it recovers lost files as well or only partition ??


----------



## PraKs (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks.. Have two choices now.

Partition Find and Mount: Download

& 

TestDisk - CGSecurity

Give your views which works best for partition recovery.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2011)

I've used test disk and it's has no GUI - you have to use all commands using command line console and I found it's quite uneasy to work with.

No experience about Partition Find and Mount though - still I would strongly recommend using Easeus Data Recovery app


----------



## PraKs (Feb 20, 2011)

^^

Can you check here - Free Partition Recovery Software - Recover Deleted FAT/NTFS/Ext2/Ext3 Partition.

for Partition Recovery It says it can not Recover files after formatted partition, can you tell me which version are u talking about ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

^ I think I once used that s/w . And its sh*t


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2011)

Try "Recover My Files". It has options for partition recovery. Has saved me from a lot of mishaps.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 21, 2011)

@rhitwick

This is trialware.
Data recovery software download: Get Recover My Files data recovery here.

Did u try with trial versio Or *ahem* ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2011)

@PraKs: use Easeus Data Recovery or PC Inspector file revcovery its free


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2011)

PraKs said:


> @rhitwick
> 
> This is trialware.
> Data recovery software download: Get Recover My Files data recovery here.
> ...



Well I did not use trial version...and not encouraging you to try the cracked one, *but*...


b/w did u try Recuva, its one hell of a freeware, but partition recovery is not an option for it. It can search and recover deleted files though.
Try running it on the drive.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 21, 2011)

@KaranTh85
can u give URL of free Easeus Data Recovery which can recover all files ? I found only paid.

@rhitwick
Bro, I am looking for partition recovery as software will recover whole partition & all files inside it (This is for 1 TB HD) , There is no headache of selecting & recovering each file.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2011)

PraKs said:


> ^^
> 
> Can you check here - Free Partition Recovery Software - Recover Deleted FAT/NTFS/Ext2/Ext3 Partition.
> 
> for Partition Recovery It says it can not Recover files after formatted partition, can you tell me which version are u talking about ?



I've used Easeus Data Recovery Wizard Pro edition


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2011)

> b/w did u try Recuva, its one hell of
> a freeware, but partition recovery
> is not an option for it. It can search
> and recover deleted files though.
> Try running it on the drive




I formatted a drive, Recuva only managed to recover mp4's. It failed badly in Jpeg, doc's.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 24, 2011)

Agree with thetechfreak

Tried Recuva, No help. got only few files.

Looking out for whole partition recovery only.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think there is any good free recovery software.
Try Photorec(free) many members say its good.

The paid version of Stellar recovery is good.


----------



## Bailifei (Nov 28, 2011)

my friend was playing around in the disk management in my PC.
and god knows how he deleted one of the partitions. crap!
and i googled for many solutions, and finally chose this partition recovery wizard.
it is easy to use, can recover deleted partition, lost files, unformat.
then, most of the files on that partition was recovered.
just hope that someone who suffers the same trouble can get a way to solve it.


----------

